
Ask HN: Image File Management - jimnotgym
I manage a small corporate network where there are images stored all over the place. It seems a common theme. Many are duplicates. They are usually product images that have been resized for a certain channel.  There is a Dropbox for sharing with our partners.<p>I would like it all in some kind of gallery application,  that can manage duplicates, allow meta tagging etc. API acess will allow it to replace some other pipelines.  I would prefer Saas but could self host. I have found several Saas Digital Asset Management systems that seem pretty expensive to me. It occurred to me that I can&#x27;t be the first person to have this problem at an SME! I wonder if other people can share what they are using, and some stories about how they migrated?
======
mceachen
If you don't mind self-hosting, everything you asked for is already
implemented in PhotoStructure. I'm offering access to the beta for free in
exchange for feedback.

Tags (even hierarchical) are extracted from filenames, metadata, or sidecars,
and editing will be available in the next major version.

Asset deduping is best-of-class, not just using SHA, but detecting JPG/RAW
pairs, rotations, and even lossy downsampling and metadata stripping (like
what happens from uploading to some cloud services).

There's a SPA to view libraries that scales to very large (1mm+) libraries.

There's a simple REST API bound to localhost. Auth is coming in a future
release. [https://photostructure.com/about/release-
notes/](https://photostructure.com/about/release-notes/)

It runs on desktops, headless servers, and docker.

You can sign up for beta access on the front page and wait for the next batch
of invites that I'll send out with the next stable release. You can also send
me an email if you want to try out the current version.

Disclaimer: I'm the author.

------
mtmail
This is from my bookmarks, maybe some of the recommendations are relevant here
"Ask HN: Personal photo library recommendations? Open source, browser-based"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19756110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19756110)

~~~
jimnotgym
Thanks. This is pushing me towards Piwigo.

------
phillipseamore
[https://github.com/guardian/grid](https://github.com/guardian/grid)

~~~
jimnotgym
Nice suggestion. Do you have any experience of this?

~~~
phillipseamore
Not personally but I've worked with several companies that are using it.

